# Breeding solfugid(Rhagodes sp.)



## attenboroughii (Jul 22, 2021)

Hello all. 
I have had solfugids for 4 years.
Before long,I will succeed in the captive breeding of Rhagodidae(Rhagodes sp.) came from Egypt.
I would like to share information on breeding.

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1 | Wow 6 | Award 3


----------



## Biollantefan54 (Jul 22, 2021)

Can’t wait to read this thread!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Edan bandoot (Jul 22, 2021)

attenboroughii said:


> View attachment 392660
> 
> View attachment 392661
> View attachment 392662
> ...


very exciting to hear, we would love to hear about lifespan, keeping practice and other husbandry aswell !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## wizentrop (Jul 22, 2021)

Finally someone who can show the skeptics here that these animals live more than just a few months in captivity. 
Welcome @attenboroughii, and amazing results! I've had only failures with Rhagodes, but I am more experienced with Paragaleodes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Edan bandoot (Jul 22, 2021)

wizentrop said:


> Finally someone who can show the skeptics here that these animals live more than just a few months in captivity.
> Welcome @attenboroughii, and amazing results! I've had only failures with Rhagodes, but I am more experienced with Paragaleodes.


Have you tried with our Canadian Eremobates?


----------



## schmiggle (Jul 22, 2021)

Show 'em how it's done! I'm really impressed--every time I see CB attempts the babies seem to die around the third instar.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## wizentrop (Jul 22, 2021)

Edan bandoot said:


> Have you tried with our Canadian Eremobates?


Nah, the seasonality of Eremobates is too complicated for me to replicate indoors.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## attenboroughii (Jul 22, 2021)

Edan bandoot said:


> very exciting to hear, we would love to hear about lifespan, keeping practice and other husbandry aswell !


Rhagodes lifespan is 2~4 years,or more.
Lifespan is decided after moulting to adult.
moulted adult male survives for 2 month. adult female survives for 5 month maybe.

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 1


----------



## attenboroughii (Jul 23, 2021)

wizentrop said:


> Finally someone who can show the skeptics here that these animals live more than just a few months in captivity.
> Welcome @attenboroughii, and amazing results! I've had only failures with Rhagodes, but I am more experienced with Paragaleodes.


I love Paragaleodes,too.
I have had  semi-adult Paragaleodes  sp. for 3 years.
so cute Solifugae

Reactions: Like 9 | Love 2


----------



## wizentrop (Jul 23, 2021)

attenboroughii said:


> moulted adult male survives for 2 month. adult female survives for 5 month maybe.


That's my experience as well with Galeodidae and Karschiidae - adult males do not live long, but I had adult females live close to a year after molting. It does not surprise me that adult Rhagodes have a shorter lifespan.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## attenboroughii (Jul 23, 2021)

schmiggle said:


> Show 'em how it's done! I'm really impressed--every time I see CB attempts the babies seem to die around the third instar.


Yes. When I breed babies, the most important thing is food.
Its common green bottle fly (Lucilia sericata).
Maggots have been selling as bait for fishing in Japan. I make it emergence.


Also, I,m feeding at the right time. The sun spider  holding poop after moult .


Look at the arrow symbol. Its a poop.
If you feed before defecation, They are probably going to die.
Like this. He is dying.
View attachment hiyo.mp4



















Its a maldigestion, I think.

I feed Solifugae as much as one likes.
In addition, I kept a constant temperature of 82℉, but it can breed without problems.
View attachment hiyo.mp4


Is it alright if I write in Japanese?

Reactions: Like 6 | Informative 3


----------



## wizentrop (Jul 23, 2021)

This information is excellent, thank you.
I think writing in Japanese will be a problem - most of us here cannot read it, and translating using google leads to very poor results usually...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Biollantefan54 (Jul 23, 2021)

Your English is really good, I can’t wait to read how you are keeping them!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## attenboroughii (Jul 23, 2021)

I understand.


----------



## Albireo Wulfbooper (Jul 23, 2021)

Thank you so much for sharing these wonderful photos with us! It is exciting to see your success

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Arthroverts (Jul 24, 2021)

This is fantastic documentation and information @attenboroughii, thank you for sharing it with us! _Rhagodes_ is my favorite solifuge genus.

Thanks,

Arthroverts

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## attenboroughii (Jul 25, 2021)

Please give me some time.
I translate a Japanese into English

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## schmiggle (Aug 13, 2021)

@attenboroughii any updates? Not intending to rush you, of course.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jonathan6303 (Sep 3, 2021)

If you could provide information on the Galeodes granti husbandry it would be wonderful looking to buy 1 sub-adult


----------



## Wolfram1 (Sep 3, 2021)

Wow incredible thread, will follow   , thank you for sharing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jonathan6303 (Sep 3, 2021)

Jonathan6303 said:


> If you could provide information on the Galeodes granti husbandry it would be wonderful looking to buy 1 sub-adult


Also how long do these guys live



attenboroughii said:


> I love Paragaleodes,too.
> I have had  semi-adult Paragaleodes  sp. for 3 years.
> so cute Solifugae
> View attachment 392702
> ...


Do Solifugae only molt once in life


----------



## Hisserdude (Sep 3, 2021)

Amazing! These are my favorite of the Solifugids, will be eagerly following this thread!  What size food do you offer to your juveniles, in comparison to their bodies? Is overfeeding as big an issue with these as it is with other Solifugids?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hakuna (Sep 3, 2021)

Congratulations. Can’t wait for future updates.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## paumotu (Sep 3, 2021)

Jonathan6303 said:


> Do Solifugae only molt once in life


Solifugae moult multiple times throughout their lives, though unlike many arachnids they have a finite number, reaching an ultimate molt and typically not living very long afterwards.

Reactions: Helpful 1


----------



## Jonathan6303 (Sep 3, 2021)

orchidloveXTM said:


> Solifugae moult multiple times throughout their lives, though unlike many arachnids they have a finite number, reaching an ultimate molt and typically not living very long afterwards.


So you probably should have these from hatchlings


----------



## paumotu (Sep 3, 2021)

Jonathan6303 said:


> So you probably should have these from hatchlings


Ideally, the challenge is in getting them to hatch at all.


----------



## Jonathan6303 (Sep 3, 2021)

orchidloveXTM said:


> Ideally, the challenge is in getting them to hatch at all.


Oh ok. There so amazing. Shame they are so hard to keep but I know will figure it out. Same thing with Avics, thinking it was humidity it was really ventilation. Will master the husbandry of these animals in the end

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Liquifin (Sep 3, 2021)

attenboroughii said:


> View attachment 392660
> 
> View attachment 392661
> View attachment 392662
> ...


You are probably one of the best people in the world to keep Solifugae alive in captivity. There is very little information on keeping them alive in captivity. You should document and share the information so you can teach everyone important or valuable information on keeping Solifugae alive in captivity. 

I'm surprised you are from Japan because the translations you use is good and understandable to read.

Right now, I'm trying learn Japanese as my third language, but it will take me a couple or a few years to get decent enough to understand and speak basic Japanese .

This website and forum truly appreciate this information and we support your knowledge, so I hope you continue to provide us more information.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 7


----------



## attenboroughii (Oct 8, 2021)

10 days ago ,F2 babyes have Moulted to 2nd instar.
They become active over the coming days.

Nice to see you.

Reactions: Like 4 | Wow 1 | Love 3


----------



## Wolfram1 (Oct 8, 2021)

is it true that they fall into a kind of rigid trance after molting?

i have heart that is the case with some species and that it can last up to a few months in rare cases?

not sure if it is true...


----------



## attenboroughii (Oct 8, 2021)

Wolfram1 said:


> is it true that they fall into a kind of rigid trance after molting?
> 
> i have heart that is the case with some species and that it can last up to a few months in rare cases?
> 
> not sure if it is true...


What does this word mean? ‘rigid trance'
Moulted sun spider slows down for several weeks.


----------



## Wolfram1 (Oct 8, 2021)

i didnt know a proper english word, it means they get stiff and dont move for a while causing people to sometimes think they are dead


----------



## attenboroughii (Oct 8, 2021)

Wolfram1 said:


> i didnt know a proper english word, it means they get stiff and dont move for a while causing people to sometimes think they are dead



View attachment hiyoke20211008.mp4


















Like this？

Reactions: Informative 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Wolfram1 (Oct 8, 2021)

probably, i talked with a few friends about solfugae keeping and they mentioned that many attempts may have failed early on because people were mistaking them for dead post-molting and that there were cases were some individual animals didn't move for a few months, but it sounded so outlandish to me that i wanted to ask you if you had made similar experiences seeing as you are a keeper/breeder yourself

the video you provided may be exactly what they were talking about, thanks for sharing

how long do they stay in that condition in your experience?


----------



## Jonathan6303 (Oct 8, 2021)

Why exactly do eggs not hatch or is it that they do hatch and keepers feed before defecation. I think I’m going to try Galeodes granti breeding.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## attenboroughii (Oct 8, 2021)

Wolfram1 said:


> probably, i talked with a few friends about solfugae keeping and they mentioned that many attempts may have failed early on because people were mistaking them for dead post-molting and that there were cases were some individual animals didn't move for a few months, but it sounded so outlandish to me that i wanted to ask you if you had made similar experiences seeing as you are a keeper/breeder yourself
> 
> the video you provided may be exactly what they were talking about, thanks for sharing
> 
> how long do they stay in that condition in your experience?









This condition continues 2 weeks at the shortest and one month at the longest.
 Larger is longer duration.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2 | Helpful 1


----------



## Jonathan6303 (Oct 8, 2021)

Thank you so much for what your doing for the hobby. The information you are providing is greatly appreciated. Thank you

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## attenboroughii (Oct 8, 2021)

Hisserdude said:


> Amazing! These are my favorite of the Solifugids, will be eagerly following this thread!  What size food do you offer to your juveniles, in comparison to their bodies? Is overfeeding as big an issue with these as it is with other Solifugids?


food size don't have to be small.
I feed all Solifugids ( Rhagodes, Galeodes, Paragaleodes ) as much as one likes.
They eat until they get full.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3 | Helpful 1


----------



## attenboroughii (Oct 9, 2021)

Breeding technique

Probably, Rhagodes sp.  breed in summer.
You can get a Rhagodes sp. between may to july.
Lets get adult male and female.
Not take a keen eye to distinguish adult male from others.
He has white  chelicerae ,large racquet organs and a pair of flagellas.





but,Its difficult to tell mature female from the others.
I can tell the difference between them.
I tickle a Rhagodes belly.
This is how.
View attachment hiyoketuntun.mp4



















Adult female stretch her belly.


To be continued...

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1 | Funny 1


----------



## attenboroughii (Oct 10, 2021)

Fortunately,If you could get adult Rhagodes.
You will breed they.
Prepare a container of about 200sq in(1290cm2) with a shallow layer of sand.
Them to mate in this container.


you must put male behind female  ,not front.
because if they meet in  front that they fight.
male bite female's belly.
View attachment hiy20211010.mp4



















View attachment hiy202110102.mp4



















Mating will takes 5 to 10 minutes.



After mating, the female becomes pregnant.(Eggs will grow even if unmated,but they are unfertilized.)
Prepare a 3 gallons tank of hard-packed, moist black soil. Soil depth is 5 inches.
Make the pregnant dig into the soil. She'll make baby room in the soil.
Once the female has made room, let the soil dry out. This is because eggs are sensitive to humidification.


The female lay eggs in a month.



After another month, the eggs will hatch.

View attachment hiyokeborn.mp4



















The babies moult into their 2nd instar after 3 weeks.



Moreover, 2 weeks later,the babyes start an activity.
It's time to leave the nest.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2 | Informative 1 | Helpful 1 | Award 2


----------



## Edan bandoot (Oct 10, 2021)

You're doing great things man : )

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## attenboroughii (Oct 10, 2021)

View attachment 新しいビデオ_中.mp4



















Babies and juveniles are kept in a shallow cup of crushed akadamatsuchi (red ball earth, maybe red soil).

Feeding common green bottle fly (Lucilia sericata) to solifugae.
Rhagodes sp. also eat crickets and roaches, but they like flies the best. Keep them as full as possible.

Eventually, the babies will go dormant, but dormancy is time-dependent (babies go dormant roughly within 2 weeks of becoming active).
This is why I feed them a lot in a short period of time. If there is not enough food, they will starve to death.
View attachment hiy.mp4



















As a side note, the 2nd instar babies can be kept together.

Once they have eaten a lot of food, the soil should be dry so that they cannot dig.
It's not safe to be buried.


Have sweet dreams...

The resting time varies, as short as a month or less, and as long as 5 months or more.
I keep a constant temperature of 82℉ even during the winter.
Sometimes, slightly moisten the soil on the rim of the cup.



After a good rest, the baby will begin to moult. He is  staying in this condition for a while.



Babies moulted into 3rd instar.

Reactions: Like 6 | Informative 3 | Helpful 1 | Award 1


----------



## paumotu (Apr 11, 2022)

Any updates @attenboroughii ? Very curious to see how your Rhagodes project has developed after all these months.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## attenboroughii (Apr 11, 2022)

They are doing well.
Rhagodes(F2) are in its 4-5th instar. But some are still 3rd instar.
Dormancy is prolonged in winter even when kept at constant temperatures.
View attachment hiyoke20220412.mp4


















This is a Rhagodes born in 2019.
More and more Rhagodes become active in the spring.

Reactions: Like 3 | Wow 1 | Love 1


----------



## paumotu (Apr 11, 2022)

attenboroughii said:


> View attachment 415331
> View attachment 415332
> 
> They are doing well.
> ...


That’s great to hear! Have you been keeping other genera of solifuge, like Paragaleodes? It would be amazing if there was a way to breed the “fluffier” specie as well.


----------



## attenboroughii (Apr 11, 2022)

I can keep Galeodes and Paragaleodes  for several years. They live a long time.
But it is difficult to get an egg-bearing female or mature males. Not much in stock.
If they arrive this year, I will try to breed them...




This eggs were laid by an egg-bearing female imported in July 2020.
Eggs were fertilized, but unfortunately did not hatch well.


Egg laid female.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1 | Wow 1


----------



## paumotu (Apr 11, 2022)

attenboroughii said:


> View attachment 415346
> 
> I can keep Galeodes and Paragaleodes  for several years. They live a long time.
> But it is difficult to get an egg-bearing female or mature males. Not much in stock.
> ...


Interesting. Are the eggs meant to be laid on the surface, or was the female supposed to create a brood chamber?


----------



## attenboroughii (Apr 12, 2022)

orchidloveXTM said:


> Interesting. Are the eggs meant to be laid on the surface, or was the female supposed to create a brood chamber?


I think they make egg chambers in the soil.
Also, I don't know why, but yellow solifugae  often lay immature eggs with them.


----------



## attenboroughii (Apr 13, 2022)

Well, I made this last year.
This is an imitation of egg chamber.
If you make them dig in the soil when they lay eggs, they need lots of soil and the containers will be heavy. It is hard when there are many adult females.
Put the female that has finished mating into a cup like this. Add a little dry black soil.



They lay their eggs in these.
Place a damp tissue over the mesh, as excessive drying will result in incubation failure.









View attachment hiyoke44.mp4


















She was raised well.
Adult female looks debilitated, in fact debilitated.
It is the natural state of this species adult female that have completed their incubation silently ends her life.

Reactions: Like 6 | Informative 1 | Helpful 2 | Winner 1


----------



## kingshockey (Apr 14, 2022)

man this is one of the best threads i have read here thanks for the amazinginfo and knowledge you have given us op

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Edan bandoot (Apr 14, 2022)

attenboroughii said:


> View attachment 415545
> 
> Well, I made this last year.
> This is an imitation of egg chamber.
> ...


looks like you're getting it down to a science!

what size containers do you keep the babies and juveniles in after they've been separated?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## attenboroughii (Apr 14, 2022)

View attachment hiyoke555.mp4


















Because of their large numbers and troublesome feeding, they are first kept in flat cups of about 430 ml divided into about 20-30 Rhagodes each.
They feed on common green bottle flies (Lucilia sericata), halved crickets (Acheta domestica), and roaches (Shelfordella lateralis).



Once well fed, keep each Rhagodes in a 120 ml cup and transfer them to about a 260 ml cup when they are about 7th instar.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Edan bandoot (Apr 14, 2022)

attenboroughii said:


> View attachment 415580
> 
> 
> 
> ...


do you think enclosure size matters for longevity? 

what size would you recommend someone keep them in after they're purchased from you?


----------



## attenboroughii (Apr 14, 2022)

Edan bandoot said:


> do you think enclosure size matters for longevity?
> 
> what size would you recommend someone keep them in after they're purchased from you?


I don't think there is any connection between longevity and enclosure.
In fact, they don't get tired from walking around, and when they are tired, they rest properly.
I keep them in small enclosures because there are so many of them and they hardly move.
Their lifespan is related molt Frequency.
Individuals that molt earlier become adults earlier and their lifespan ends earlier. So far, under the same conditions, I have had one individual that molts quickly and another that grows slowly, becoming an adult as early as 2 years, while one has survived for more than 4.5 years. Maybe they will live longer than 5 years.



This is a Rhagodes that I have kept since 2017. There is no sign of them becoming adults yet. Also, She have not molted in 2 years.

You can keep them in any size enclosure you like. Just be careful not to make it too large, you' ll lost them while they are dormant.

Rhagodes molt repeatedly at a constant temperature of 82℉, but maybe yellow Solifugae (Galeodes, Paragaleodes) need hibernation to molt.



This is a Paragaleodes I got in July 2020 and it has not moved in almost 2 years. In my rearing environment, yellow Solifugae tend to have long dormancy periods.
Maybe not hibernating them would rather extend their lifespan? That is my opinion.
I will have to look into it.

Reactions: Award 2


----------



## Wolfram1 (Apr 14, 2022)

Do you know if incest becomes an issue or have you been avoiding that from the start?


----------



## attenboroughii (Apr 14, 2022)

Wolfram1 said:


> Do you know if incest becomes an issue or have you been avoiding that from the start?





I tried it.
These Rhagodes(F2) was born last year as an inbreeding between adults born in 2019.
4th instar and so far it doesn't seem to be causing any problems.

There is no indication that they will die soon.
But I don't know yet what will happen with the next generation of inbreeding.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wolfram1 (Apr 14, 2022)

attenboroughii said:


> These Rhagodes(F2) was born last year as an inbreeding between adults born in 2019.
> 4th instar and so far it doesn't seem to be causing any problems.
> 
> There is no indication that they will die soon.


Thx, for the reply but that was not what i was referring to. As an example, a friend of mine imported _Phiddipus regius_ twice. Each time they grew and bred well but suddenly stopped producing viable offspring after the 3rd generation. The females would ether lay empty eggsacks or not lay at all, despite there being over a dozen breeding pairs.
I have since learned that the high tolerance for incest that is often ascribed to spiders and _Theraphosidae_ in particular does not include these jumping spiders. It makes sense that _Theraphosidae_ spiders for example, are more tolerant towards incest than others since they exist in small populations with limited mobility. 

Another example would be various roaches. Some species are perfectly fine establishing themselves from just a single _ootheca_, these are mostly the species we commonly refer to as pest species. On the other hand there are those that are hard to keep in captivity because they require the continued input of fresh genes every few generations.

I would be really interested if you can keep breeding your animals long term or if there will come a point were they will suffer from reduced fertility or other negative developments due to incest.


----------



## attenboroughii (Apr 14, 2022)

Wolfram1 said:


> Thx, for the reply but that was not what i was referring to. As an example, a friend of mine imported _Phiddipus regius_ twice. Each time they grew and bred well but suddenly stopped producing viable offspring after the 3rd generation. The females would ether lay empty eggsacks or not lay at all, despite there being over a dozen breeding pairs.
> I have since learned that the high tolerance for incest that is often ascribed to spiders and _Theraphosidae_ in particular does not include these jumping spiders. It makes sense that _Theraphosidae_ spiders for example, are more tolerant towards incest than others since they exist in small populations with limited mobility.
> 
> Another example would be various roaches. Some species are perfectly fine establishing themselves from just a single _ootheca_, these are mostly the species we commonly refer to as pest species. On the other hand there are those that are hard to keep in captivity because they require the continued input of fresh genes every few generations.
> ...


I'm getting juveniles from multiple  wild parents, so for a while, I don't have to worry about the inbreeding issue.

I would also like to continue to keep them.
It is going to take a while yet, and it may take another 5-6 years at the earliest just to identify the 3 generations.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Wolfram1 (Apr 14, 2022)

Ether way, i hope all goes well, with your project.


And if it is alright, i do have another question:
What do you use for ventilation in your brood chambers. It looks like paper but i imagine it must be a tough material.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## attenboroughii (Apr 14, 2022)

Wolfram1 said:


> Ether way, i hope all goes well, with your project.
> 
> 
> And if it is alright, i do have another question:
> What do you use for ventilation in your brood chambers. It looks like paper but i imagine it must be a tough material.





Is this it?
This filter is made of nylon. It seems sturdy.



250ml case for temporarily keeping stag beetles and other insects.

Reactions: Helpful 1


----------



## attenboroughii (May 2, 2022)

Galeodes sp. were imported from Egypt this spring.
I have mated several pair.
Scaffolds are needed for this solifugae copulation.
Because they need to put the spermatophore on the scaffold in order to pinch it with the chelicerae.

View attachment yerrowgiant1.mp4


















Spermatophore  can be placed in the genital opening in about 10 seconds using the chelicerae.



the spermatophore



Spermatophore can be seen through the side of the abdomen of the female after she has finished copulation.

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## paumotu (May 2, 2022)

attenboroughii said:


> View attachment 417169
> 
> Galeodes sp. were imported from Egypt this spring.
> I have mated several pair.
> ...


How do you sex the galeodes sp?


----------



## Jonathan6303 (May 2, 2022)

attenboroughii said:


> View attachment 417169
> 
> Galeodes sp. were imported from Egypt this spring.
> I have mated several pair.
> ...


Very informative. Thank you for sharing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## attenboroughii (May 3, 2022)

orchidloveXTM said:


> How do you sex the galeodes sp?



View attachment yellowgiant33.mp4


















It is not particularly difficult. As soon as adult pairs are put together, copulation begins.

View attachment yellowgiant4.mp4


















The male holds female and moves to a scaffold, where he taps the female with his pedipalp or hits her body on the ground.
This is to keep the female quiet.

View attachment yellowgiant6.mp4


















Once the male hands over spermatophore, he taps female's body again and quickly escapes while timing his movements.



Adult male has flagellum on chelicerae.



Adult female has a crack-like on the side of the abdomen.
Eventually, eggs can be seen in this crack.



This is an example of a Galeodes sp.  I got last year.
She has not mated.



If they don't copulate, before long they will have what looks like white oil droplets floating in their eggs.



The eggs are not laid and are absorbed.
Females that fail to lay eggs die during the year.

In the case of this solifugae, an unfertilized egg is not usually laid, but a weakened female may lay eggs at the point of death.
If a female lays whitish salmon roe, the eggs are definitely unfertilized.

Reactions: Like 6 | Informative 1


----------



## attenboroughii (May 30, 2022)

Well, the galeodes were mated at the beginning of this month and the eggs are growing.
I kept them at 82℉(28°C) for 2-3 weeks after mating, but since it seemed a little low, I have been keeping them at 86℉(30°C) or higher since last week.



When the eggs have reached a certain size, suddenly, they become cloudy around the eggs.
Perhaps fertilization is taking place at this time. This is because the stored sperm also disappears at this time.
The turbidity clears up in 3-4 days.



Yesterday, a week after the turbidity occurred, a drop of oil appeared in the egg.



I thought this was a breeding failure, but today I noticed that the oil droplet had split into two or three pieces.

View attachment hiyoke20220530.mp4


















On closer inspection, I found that these former oil droplets were moving in waves within the egg.
It seems that what appeared to be an oil droplet was an embryo.
The embryo is growing very fast.

Reactions: Like 6 | Informative 3 | Helpful 1


----------



## wizentrop (May 30, 2022)

This is such a fantastic thread. Keep up the good work!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jonathan6303 (May 30, 2022)

Legendary

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## fatich (May 31, 2022)

This thread must be sticky.
Such an informative thread.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## attenboroughii (Jun 2, 2022)

Large eggs, about 4 mm( 5/32 in) in diameter, are laid.



They are like pearls!



The eggs are growing inside the mother's belly, and some even hatch within hours of being laid.
They seem to be able to hatch with the slightest amount of humidity, and hatching occurs with just a breath of air.



Almost all the eggs hatched within a day, but for some reason they stopped moving in the middle of hatching.
I considered this to be hatching failure, but after a full day in this state, hatching resumed.



As a result, the hatching took place in good condition.
Incidentally, that smells like a pupa of a ground beetle(Genus Damaster).

Reactions: Like 9 | Informative 2


----------



## Jonathan6303 (Jun 4, 2022)

attenboroughii said:


> View attachment 420157
> 
> View attachment 420158
> 
> ...


The smell of success

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jonathan6303 (Jun 22, 2022)

@attenboroughii have you ever worked with dinorhax rostrumpsittaci


----------



## attenboroughii (Jun 22, 2022)

Jonathan6303 said:


> @attenboroughii have you ever worked with dinorhax rostrumpsittaci


I once got that Vietnamese solifugae, but unfortunately I could not get a female and was unable to breed.
Most of the ones that are captured are males.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jonathan6303 (Jun 22, 2022)

attenboroughii said:


> I once got that Vietnamese solifugae, but unfortunately I could not get a female and was unable to breed.
> Most of the ones that are captured are males.


That’s a shame. They are a beautiful species. I hope your able to find a female one day.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jonathan6303 (Jun 23, 2022)

What would you consider to be the most colorful solifugae out of what you kept.
After seeing the dinorhax rostrumpsittaci I’ve been wondering about other brightly colored solifugae. Of course all solifugae are amazing(I do like the look of rhagodes particularly) I want to broaden my understanding of different species.


----------



## Arthroverts (Jun 23, 2022)

I remember seeing a picture of a bright orange specimen from Somalia. It was incredible to see such coloration on a solifuge.

Thanks,

Arthroverts


----------



## attenboroughii (Jun 28, 2022)

The body turns pink and molting occurs in a little over two weeks.
Hatching occurs quickly, so survival is high.

View attachment hiyoke20220628.mp4


















It may be 10 days before the molted juvenile becomes active.
Juveniles move very quickly.
I would like to start feeding them soon.



I didn't know this, but it seems that this yellow  solifgae  is able to lay eggs more than once.
The female that finished laying eggs started to hold them again.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## schmiggle (Jun 28, 2022)

attenboroughii said:


> Almost all the eggs hatched within a day, but for some reason they stopped moving in the middle of hatching.
> I considered this to be hatching failure, but after a full day in this state, hatching resumed.


I would have had a heart attack twice

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Liquifin (Jul 10, 2022)

Hello @attenboroughii 

I want to ask you a question. Have you ever owned or mated Galeodes arabs? If you have, I would be curious as to how you would care for them and breed for them if you do have them.


----------



## attenboroughii (Jul 10, 2022)

Liquifin said:


> Hello @attenboroughii
> 
> I want to ask you a question. Have you ever owned or mated Galeodes arabs? If you have, I would be curious as to how you would care for them and breed for them if you do have them.


Sorry.
I have never kept G.arabs.


----------



## Liquifin (Jul 10, 2022)

attenboroughii said:


> Sorry.
> I have never kept G.arabs.


It's okay if you have never kept G. arabs. Your contributions have already been more than plenty with your information.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Liquifin (Jul 14, 2022)

I have some questions and I'm sorry if I ask too many questions @attenboroughii . How often or how many times a week do you offer food or prey to your solifugae? Also how long can they go without food? I've been told that some solifugae don't eat well in captivity and I've been told some solifugae are skinny or thin year-round. The reason I'm asking these questions is because I was recently offered some solifugae, but solifugae is not something I am experienced or confident on taking care of. Since solifugae are something I have little knowledge or experience on. My expertise and knowledge is with tarantulas, so solifugae is something new to me. I was told these are Galeodes sp. but I'm not too sure what species they are exactly. But if you can help answer some of my questions, I would be truly grateful. I'm sorry if I'm bothering you and for asking too many questions.


----------



## attenboroughii (Jul 14, 2022)

Liquifin said:


> I have some questions and I'm sorry if I ask too many questions @attenboroughii . How often or how many times a week do you offer food or prey to your solifugae? Also how long can they go without food? I've been told that some solifugae don't eat well in captivity and I've been told some solifugae are skinny or thin year-round. The reason I'm asking these questions is because I was recently offered some solifugae, but solifugae is not something I am experienced or confident on taking care of. Since solifugae are something I have little knowledge or experience on. My expertise and knowledge is with tarantulas, so solifugae is something new to me. I was told these are Galeodes sp. but I'm not too sure what species they are exactly. But if you can help answer some of my questions, I would be truly grateful. I'm sorry if I'm bothering you and for asking too many questions.


Feed solifugae as much as they will eat. When they stop eating, stop feeding.
Dormant subadults may not die even if they have not eaten for two years.

Solifugae grow by switching between active and dormant phases several times during the year.
They always molt at the end of the dormant season. After molting, they become active again.
Solifugae only feed during the active season, but they shift to the dormant season with the passage of time.
Therefore, juveniles that do not feed sufficiently during the active period remain emaciated.

I complete feeding within two weeks for juveniles that have entered the active phase, and within three weeks for subadults.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Liquifin (Jul 14, 2022)

attenboroughii said:


> Feed solifugae as much as they will eat. When they stop eating, stop feeding.
> Dormant subadults may not die even if they have not eaten for two years.
> 
> Solifugae grow by switching between active and dormant phases several times during the year.
> ...


Thank you very much for the information. Your contributions and information is truly helpful. I cannot express how helpful your information has been for the entire hobby.



attenboroughii said:


> Solifugae grow by switching between active and dormant phases several times during the year.


I forgot to ask this question. Are dormancy periods related to how you keep them in terms of temperature? Or do solifugae go into dormancy whenever they are ready?


----------



## attenboroughii (Jul 15, 2022)

Liquifin said:


> Thank you very much for the information. Your contributions and information is truly helpful. I cannot express how helpful your information has been for the entire hobby.
> 
> 
> I forgot to ask this question. Are dormancy periods related to how you keep them in terms of temperature? Or do solifugae go into dormancy whenever they are ready?


From spring to early fall, they are kept at a constant temperature of 28°C or higher and are active and dormant.
However, when reared at a constant temperature all year round, some individuals will have an abnormally prolonged dormant period. In some cases, they stop growing for years.

I have only recently come to understand that keeping solifugae at lower temperatures during late fall and winter allows them to molt more smoothly the following year.

The remaining life span of solifugae is determined after they reach adulthood. Therefore, life span is related to the frequency of molting, and individuals that molt less frequently due to constant temperature rearing may live much longer than wild individuals.

Surprisingly, solifugae do not live longer because they hibernate, but because they are not allowed to hibernate.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2 | Thinking 1


----------



## Wolfram1 (Jul 15, 2022)

Their biological clock may be tied to the seasons, if so that would make a lot of sense for an animal that has to make the most of their short periods of activity.

If i understood you correctly, the main difference in this case is, that if they don't get triggers like "Winter is here" or "Winter is over", their inactive/dormant periods are prolonged and they keep trying to hold out as long as possible.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## attenboroughii (Jul 29, 2022)

View attachment hiyoke5555.mp4


















Feeding baby Galeodes that have become active.
Food is chopped millworms.



Feed these juveniles until they are as full as the baby Ragodes.
When the babies have eaten enough food, they begin to molt.



Large for the 1st instar.

View attachment hiyoke20220619.mp4


















By the way, I had received some baby paragaleodes from a friend.



The 1st instar juveniles of paragaleodes are very small and difficult to feed.
Their food is chopped millworms.
Basically, the same management can be used to keep yellow Solifugae.
They should be kept hot and dry and only slightly humid during molting.



1st instar of pre-molt.



2nd instar juvenile.



A full stomach  2nd instar juvenile.

Reactions: Like 6 | Dislike 1 | Wow 1 | Love 1 | Award 1


----------



## Jonathan6303 (Sep 3, 2022)

Hi @attenboroughii was just wondering how your solifugae project is going


----------



## attenboroughii (Sep 14, 2022)

It is now fall and there are fewer Solifugae  molting.
My breeding environment is a little cooler for keeping Egyptian yellow Solifugae , or perhaps the molting frequency is lower.



2nd instar Galeodes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## spideyspinneret78 (Sep 14, 2022)

attenboroughii said:


> View attachment 425035
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is just AMAZING to see. Thank you for sharing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JohnDapiaoen (Sep 20, 2022)

This amazing information! If I may ask, how do you keep them warm in the winter?


----------



## attenboroughii (Sep 20, 2022)

JohnDapiaoen said:


> This amazing information! If I may ask, how do you keep them warm in the winter?


Air conditioning keeps temperature at 82℉(28°C).
The Rhagodes grow in this temperature range all year round.
The yellow Solifugae, on the other hand, are not going to be kept warm because lowering the controlled temperature in the winter will likely encourage molting.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wolf135 (Oct 13, 2022)

Can they eat pre killed food as slings or does it need to be alive for them to eat?


----------



## attenboroughii (Oct 13, 2022)

Wolf135 said:


> Can they eat pre killed food as slings or does it need to be alive for them to eat?


They are voracious scavengers and will sometimes eat food that smells rotten.  
They also prey on live food, but may be frightened by food that is too large or too vigorous.

Reactions: Like 1 | Helpful 1


----------



## Wolf135 (Oct 14, 2022)

attenboroughii said:


> They are voracious scavengers and will sometimes eat food that smells rotten.
> They also prey on live food, but may be frightened by food that is too large or too vigorous.


Thanks, I woke up this morning and its pre killed red runner was gone along with a plump camel spider.


----------



## RodG (Oct 16, 2022)

attenboroughii said:


> View attachment 425035
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fantastic thread!!! Thanks for sharing!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

